# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  check it out! Toppik helped me!

## bamac21

hey guys, so i recently ordered Toppik, i was very skeptic about it. but i have to say i am impressed, i think i ordered the wrong shade of color. not that big of a deal though, it works. My only concern is even touching your hair a little and you can see it on your fingers. Im just worried about someone touching my hair and going WTF?! haha either way it looks great, check out the pics! leave some comments or questions! btw this my first time i put it on! so thats saying something haha  :Big Grin:  ill show you before and after

----------


## Artista

I use Toppik as well. It is a great product. Recently I purchased Caboki . Its another great product and cheaper than Toppix ,for me Caboki  is a bit better.

----------


## PayDay

I use Toppick  but you have to use a lot of hair spray to make sure it doesn't come off on your hands or on the inside collar of your shirts.

Looks good on you!

----------


## FlightTL

> ill show you before and after


 Looks great!  :Smile:

----------


## boourns

Have you had anyone you know check it out to see if they can spot anything unnatural?

----------


## JudeL

Yea, I use the  Joan Rivers Great Hair Day fill-in powder- Brunette Mirror w/ the  aplicator brush and toppik... I get really self-conscious that some people can tell though... Especially in florescent lighting i feel as if it shows a great deal? My friend uses the powder (which is essentially like eye shadow). I'm a bit taller than him, so in direct sunlight/very bright lighting I can see where he used it on his crown.

----------


## TheSuburbs

How well does it work on short hair?

----------


## baldnotbeautiful

I never understood this product. You're balding. Why try to fool people you aren't? If you are trying to find a girl, she will obviously notice you are balding eventually, so why bother trying to hide it now? Keep people in your life that accept you how you are, not ones that like you only because you have what looks like hair...

----------


## TheSuburbs

> I never understood this product. You're balding. Why try to fool people you aren't? If you are trying to find a girl, she will obviously notice you are balding eventually, so why bother trying to hide it now? Keep people in your life that accept you how you are, not ones that like you only because you have what looks like hair...


 Bit of a stupid post to be honest! what if people are using Propecia and Minox to battle their hairloss? there is nothing wrong with adding toppik, it's no worse than girls wearing make up.

----------


## rdawg

Been using a similar product Nanogen.

It's not bad, I definitely cant overuse it as it would be flat out weird to go from NW3 to a near full hairline, but I dabble it on thinning areas and a bit behind the hairline to give myself a little boost. I still have a receding hairline, but it makes it look much thicker!

It's great for the odd time that you go out or something, definitely had to get used to how much to put in and how much spray to use, but it's a decent product for the price.

----------


## Kevin85

lol I tried Caboki a while back, it was ok.  I was very careful when applying it not to use too little, or too much.  I would also very gently comb my hair as I put it in, so it would stick to my hairs to bulk them up instead of lay flat on my scalp like I see in a lot of pics.

I didn't use hair spray or anything.  I went out a few times to San Fran with the wife when it was windy out, and I kept asking her if it was coming off, and she said it didn't budge.

If I put too much on and touched it, it would come off on my fingers.  If I put on the perfect amount, it would seem to stick and my hair was actually somewhat touchable.

----------


## rdawg

Yea you definitely need a good balance.

It's a decent 'booster' for sure, very well suited for the guys with just thinning on top.(in fact for those guys I'd say this buys you an extra year or two, between waiting for say a new product to come out).

But yea the first time i put it on i went WAY overboard and it just looked ridiculous.

----------


## Kevin85

Here is my before pic btw.

----------


## StayThick

> Here is my before pic btw.


 Wow, I totally thought you had a pretty decent amount of hair up top in the picture with the product on. Very impressive. I wouldn't have expected you suffered from any hair loss if I saw you in the street based on the "after pic."

----------


## drybone

Wow. That is incredible. I had no idea you were using anything in the first picture. Then to see what you look like before is just amazing. 

 :Smile:

----------


## 67mph

Kevin85, i nearly just choked on my breakfast, i had to take a second look on how good the first pic is, looks great!!

I'm the 'never used the stuff not sure how good it is having never seen it in real life' sort, so when i see threads and pics like this, i'm blown away.

I know celebs use it on shows but they have make-up hands to sort them out before they go nfront of the cameras, so i've stayed clear of it thinking i could never do the concealer and my thinning head, justice.

Good for you Kevin!

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Here is my before pic btw.


 Were you intentionally letting it grow out so you could use the toppix?

Otherwise man, you should be buzzing it down next to nothing.

----------


## Exodus

> Were you intentionally letting it grow out so you could use the toppix?
> 
> Otherwise man, you should be buzzing it down next to nothing.


 Agreed, the move I'll be doing shortly. Im sure toppik would work, but why hide it, I mean it's obvious. People can see my scalp, heck I can see my scalp. But concealers aren't really the route Id wanna go down. Id rather maintain the bizz look via Propecia.

----------

